# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Feeding Ghost Shrimp.



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm thinking about getting some ghost shrimp. I was wondering if there is any specific food that I should feed them. Thanks


----------



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm thinking about getting some ghost shrimp. I was wondering if there is any specific food that I should feed them. Thanks


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

ghost shrimp are scavengers and will eat just about anything left over that they can find...very easy!


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

feed ghost shrimp? I thought they WERE food


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah I usally use ghost shrimp as food for other fish but I use to have some in my planted 55 gallon tank. They eat anything. Whatever food your fish dont eat they eat it. I have seen them grazing on some algae, not sure if they were actually eating it or if they were picking food out of it. I wouldnt worry about feeding them anything as long as you have some fish in your tank and you feed the fish.


----------

